# All Digests for Newsletter 2989



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 28, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

My big project - Finished
Question on knit edges
Hitchiker Scarf
Knitting needles question
Worst yarn I have ever used
I am not receiving knitting paradise in my mailbox any more.
Cotton Kings twirl yarn
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

All done, whew, took me 42 days to finish JP
Sholach Mosaic Christmas Trees C
I finished Granny Pin Cushion!
I really concentrate!!
Color Explosion Throw - in progress!
Newest baby blankets (knit)
Bunny made from cardboard and yarn
For Me!
Best buds
Mermaid's Tail
More Easter Ornaments
2022/4 again
*Machine Knitting*

Gnome
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Free at Last!!
Dh in Hospital
Knovice Knitter's Nutfactory
Easter dinner
Quiz
Punctuations
Daughter's how to video for school
kk's Mating and Melting season in Wisconsin
Music to knit with from World War II
Singing In The Rain Movie is 70 Years old
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

REPOSTED
3 Skeins of Red Heart With Love
Felted Purse
*Links and Resources*

Frost Leaves Blanket (K)
A pretty variation of the "Five-Hour-Sweater"
Spritely Top for Women, S-XL (K)
Cliffside Cardigan for Women, XS-XXL (K)
Crochet Puff Quilt (C)
Mauve-A-Lous Duster Cardi for Women, S-5X (C)
Outlander (TV) Knits
*Pattern Requests*

Baby booties
*Other Crafts*

Crewel photo
Torn double sided pattern paper makes
Jazzing up coffee dyed papers


----------

